# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Snelle stofwisseling laat je gezond afslanken

## FRANCOIS580

Je gezond streefgewicht hangt van vele factoren af en verschilt van persoon tot persoon. Gezond afslanken is ook afhankelijk van de snelheid waarmee je stofwisseling of metabolisme energie verbrandt. Zo kunnen sommigen alles eten zonder ook maar één grammetje aan lichaamsgewicht te winnen, terwijl anderen aan gewicht winnen door het drinken van een glas water. Een snelle stofwisseling zal je ook vlugger gezond doen afslanken en daar kan je zelf veel aan doen. Een snel metabolisme verbruik je zelfs energie in rust. Welke natuurlijke middelen zorgen voor een snellere stofwisseling en voor vlugger en gezond afslanken?

Voor een versneld metabolisme drink je bij voorkeur zwarte koffie en groene thee
Een goed werkende stofwisseling of het metabolisme zorgt voor de aanvoer van bouwstoffen en zal de giftige afvalstoffen in versneld tempo afvoeren. Op die manier zorgt je stofwisseling voor de onmisbare energie, nodig om je lichaam naar behoren te laten functioneren. De snelheid waarmee je stofwisseling werkt is dus niets anders dan de hoeveelheid energie die je lichaam verbrandt om zich zelf van de nodige energie te kunnen voorzien. Je stofwisseling is dus in belangrijke mate mede verantwoordelijk voor eventueel onder- of overgewicht.

*Verschil mannen en vrouwen*
Het stofwisselingsproces wordt door verschillende factoren beïnvloed. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek toonde aan dat mannen gemiddeld meer spiermassa en een lager vetpercentage hebben dan vrouwen. Dat is er oorzaak van dat mannen meer energie verbruiken. De werking van je stofwisseling wordt ook door je leeftijd sterk beïnvloed. Hoe jonger hoe vlugger je lichaamscellen zich vernieuwen en om die vluggere cel vernieuwing te kunnen realiseren is er extra energie nodig. Grotere mensen verbruiken meer energie dan kleinere. Voor het verwarmen van een grotere oppervlakte is immers meer energie nodig. Je stofwisseling wordt sterk beïnvloed door je hormoonhuishouding en een te vlugge of te trage stofwisseling is ook erfelijk bepaald. Je kan de snelheid waarmee je metabolisme energie en vet verbrandt opvoeren, zelfs zonder geneesmiddelen! Je eet- en leefgewoonten aanpassen is voldoende om extra energie te verbruiken en gezond af te slanken.

*Spieren: spieren verbruiken meer energie dan vet* 
Mannen hebben meer spiermassa en een lager vetpercentage dan vrouwen, waardoor ze ook meer energie gebruiken, zelfs in rust. Krachttraining is een uitstekende manier om je metabolisme in rust te verhogen. 

*Extra beweging:* cardiotraining is eveneens uitstekend om de snelheid van je metabolisme te verhogen. Het zal je geen extra spiermassa of grotere en sterkere spieren bezorgen, wél meer energie doen verbruiken tijdens de uren na je cardiotraining. Het resultaat van een intensieve training is ook groter. Kies bij voorkeur voor een.../...

----------


## Nora

Op zich logisch dat als je groter bent meer energie nodig hebt en dus voeding dan als je kleiner bent. Ik wist alleen niet dat krachttraining ook invloed heeft op je stofwisseling.

----------

